
Meet the People Who Train the Robots (to Do Their Own Jobs) - seycombi
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/28/technology/meet-the-people-who-train-the-robots-to-do-their-own-jobs.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology
======
jameslk
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218874](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218874)

